# Sav surcouf belle epine



## bertt (11 Juillet 2003)

5 semaines en sav 
reponse surcouf "en cours d'acheminement"
une enseigne a eviter
mais collegue se foute de ma gueule 
de plus j avais l' air d un charlot a acheter a surcouf mon ibook
prix elever ,aucun service,enseigne pour les ignorants


----------



## macinside (11 Juillet 2003)

pas la peine de crée un nouveau sujet, l'ancien est que ligne plus bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 hop on ferme !


----------

